# Stacked photos of 11 month old WL "Pyka"



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I finally developed enough patience to get stacked photos of our 11 month old WL female. She is SO hyper ... it took about 50 pics to get 3 decent stacked shots.

This one is probably the best, but she was a bit more sloped than normal. I'm guessing it had something to do with her leaning her leg on my boot and being a tad over stretched. Her back looks a bit more level when she's not doing that in the other pics.










My favorite, but it was blurred:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



























Getting front and rear wasn't possible. Everytime my husband moved, she moved. I hope critiques can be made with just the side shots?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not an expert on conformation, so I cannot give a serious critique. She is absolutely GORGEOUS in my opinion.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks! She is my favorite of our 4. We have 2 other working lines and a showline ... but I love Pyka's looks. She's my cup of tea LOL.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ramage said:


> Thanks! She is my favorite of our 4. We have 2 other working lines and a showline ... but I love Pyka's looks. She's my cup of tea LOL.


Mine too! What is her pedigree?


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is her pedigree:

Pyka - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! I like her a lot! Please keep posting pics as she develops.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

VERY stretched female with excellent color and pigment. Good withers, nice topline, croups is short and flat. She has a lot of angulation in the rear, very good shoulder (from what I can see). Nice tight well knuckled front feet. Feminine, intense expression. From the front I would like to see a bit wider skull and muzzle, but she is young.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ah black is so slimming.

I think she is a very long bodied dog . Take a tape measure and then measure her height of whither (top of the shouler blade ) to forefront foot . Then measure from her prosternum - the pointy projection in the chest area between the forelegs to the end of body where tail set is . 
You should be 8 high to 10 long . Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog

See what happens to the "hyper" as she matures and you give her things to do.
Do some training see if that makes a difference or if it interferes with her ability to absorb and retain learning.

You have to take that in to account if you ever decide to breed her.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Carmspack - she is currently being worked. I like her hyperactivity, honestly. She's ball crazy and it makes her obedience look very snappy. We'll eventually be going for some PSA and APPDA titles.

lhc - she is long, isnt she? LOL

I actually measured her and she comes out to a ratio of 7.7:10. According to my attempt at estimation, she'd need to grow 1/2" taller to reach the 8:10 ratio.

Any chances of an 11 month old growing anothr 1/2"??

Thanks to everyone who thinks she is pretty. I'm very pleased with her  even if she stays too long in the body.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You should post a pic or two of her over in the feminine/masculine thread. Pyka is _very_ feminine.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Emoore said:


> You should post a pic or two of her over in the feminine/masculine thread. Pyka is _very_ feminine.


She sure is. I have a bitch here who is super masculine and now Pyka, who is super feminine.

Where is this thread? I will post both dogs.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Nevermind, I found it


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a comparison shot 

Photo taken of Pyka at 14 months of age:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










She doesn't look as long as her older pics, does she?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

There is definitely a possibility she will grow to be the proper ratio. I have pics of Djenga when she was 9-10 months and she looks totally square - or even too tall - but as she grew she balanced out and grew to be "just right."
I'd have to dig up the pics but could probably find them if you're curious.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

PHGSD - the post above yours has a recent shot of her. I think she's looking a bit better as far as her height/length ratio, but could just be me?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Ahh gotcha I was thinking that was the older pic and the original ones were more recent. No she doesn't look as long.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The ratio is 8.5 to 10, not 8 to 10.
She is beautiful but a little shallow in the body for my taste.
Very feminine.
I repeat, beautiful.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> The ratio is 8.5 to 10, not 8 to 10.
> She is beautiful but a little shallow in the body for my taste.
> Very feminine.
> I repeat, beautiful.


I've seen some websites claim 8:10 and some claim 8.5:10. Isn't it an American vs German difference or am I remembering wrong? Probably am LOL.

I agree, she is a bit shallow. I have hope that she will just be slow to mature and continue to fill out. The photos I first posted on pg 1 vs the newer photo I posted today (pg 2) really shows improvement IMO, so maybe there is hope for continued improvement?

It stinks to have to go back and forth between the pages. Perhaps I should have started a new thread with side by side comparison. I didn't notice the differences too much until today after looking at the older photos.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ramage said:


> *I've seen some websites claim 8:10 and some claim 8.5:10. Isn't it an American vs German difference or am I remembering wrong?* Probably am LOL.
> 
> I agree, she is a bit shallow. I have hope that she will just be slow to mature and continue to fill out. The photos I first posted on pg 1 vs the newer photo I posted today (pg 2) really shows improvement IMO, so maybe there is hope for continued improvement?
> 
> It stinks to have to go back and forth between the pages. Perhaps I should have started a new thread with side by side comparison. I didn't notice the differences too much until today after looking at the older photos.


I went by the link Carmspack gave. She says 8:10 .... the link says 8.5:10. Not a big deal. Carmspack knows about 1000% more than I do. Did you measure her to find out what she is? She is young and her chest may drop. My girl went from leggy to full-bodied. But I repeat, I think she is beautiful.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I do hope her chest drops more. It has already dropped some between her 11th and 14th month.

I have not measured her since she was 11 months. I can't remember what she was then, but something like 7.8:10 or maybe it was 7.6:10. When I get some free time, and another helper :help:, I will measure her again and see what she is at.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ramage said:


> I do hope her chest drops more. It has already dropped some between her 11th and 14th month.
> 
> I have not measured her since she was 11 months. I can't remember what she was then, but something like 7.8:10 or maybe it was 7.6:10. When I get some free time, and another helper :help:, I will measure her again and see what she is at.


Yes, she is a loooong dog, kinda foxy.
Did I say, she is beautiful?


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Yes, she is a loooong dog, kinda foxy.
> Did I say, she is beautiful?


Yes, LOL, and thank you  I like her a lot. She's very feminine, but I also have a bitch here that is very masculine ... so Pyka is my pretty little lady. :wub:

She even moves like a dainty little princess.


----------

